# Blue grit?



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Someone at the feed store was snoozing and gave me 50 lbs. of blue grit instead of the usual red. After lugging it through the house and back to the tent, lol, I am wondering if it is the same as red or should I not use it? I've always used red but am unsure of the difference. Thanks!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi there MJ...BLUE GRIT, huh? Is that really the grey grit called blue?

I use the red grit myself, but when I fist started with my one pigeon, Tooter, I used the Kaytee (gey) grit with Calcium.

I do mix a bit of the grey with mainly red grit.

I do know that 50 pounds of rock is a lot. I would take it back and get what I paid for...my opinion.


----------

